

The Verification Process on Twitter and what features you get with it - arb99
http://dashes.com/anil/2013/03/what-its-like-being-verified-on-twitter.html?fb_comment_id=fbc_112031332316682_20183_112044678982014#f126c05c5

======
claudius
I probably missed something, but where exactly in this process did they verify
anything? It appears the person-to-be-verified was told how to tweet and asked
for a phone number…and that was it? How is this ‘verification’ in any possible
sense of the word?

~~~
arb99
I think it means more the process of getting the verification blue tick rather
than any actual verification. I guess they manually verify it (email address,
links from official site etc) before sending them the message to set up
verification

